# Embossed  " Gurd's " soda bottle



## RCO (Jan 22, 2018)

had seen this bottle at a local antique mall and originally I wasn't going to buy it . then I did some searching online and couldn't find any similar examples and became intrigued by it .   


Gurd's Montreal bottles and its Ginger ale bottles seem to be fairly common and lots of pictures online of them . I've seen old paper label gurd's bottles before but this embossed one is odd . 

somehow doubt it was even for ginger ale , as its clear and they always used green bottles for the ginger ale . maybe they had some other products in the 30's ?  

on the bottom of bottle say  reg app for  " C Gurd & co ltd 1932 "  and contents 7 oz along base 

it could be from quebec , but is also a listing in Ontario bottle book for a Charles Gurd and co ( Ontario ) ltd in Toronto 1936-41 , and this bottle would fit that timeline


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 22, 2018)

Huh, yeah I've never seen that one either.  I wonder if it might have been orange soda, it looks vaguely reminiscent of an orange.  It definitely doesn't strike me as a ginger ale bottle either.


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Huh, yeah I've never seen that one either.  I wonder if it might have been orange soda, it looks vaguely reminiscent of an orange.  It definitely doesn't strike me as a ginger ale bottle either.



was thinking orange as well , there is a couple bottles from quebec that have a similar design , saw this Flirt on ebay not long ago and Is the orange deluxe


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 22, 2018)

Interestingly...or not really surprising, is the fact Crush limited bought the assets of Gurd's in 1943. 
It came to Winnipeg in 1930....famous for their ginger ale but make no mistake they were a multi flavor company....I have a link to other bottles and stuff if you want?


Gurds- The Winnipeg Tribune- Wednesday 16 July 1930


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2018)

crush buying the assets of Gurd's in 43 would make sense as the Toronto operation seemed to end in 41 . the bottle I found would seem to be pre crush as its dated 32 and uses C Gurd co ltd name 

what other flavours did they have ? do you have advertisements that mention the other flavours ?


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 23, 2018)

Going back to the teen's they had a least 12 products, at some point in the 20's it appears they had a Gurd's Mission orangeade. 

http://bouteilles-anciennes-du-quebec.weebly.com/items-publicitaires-gurds.html


----------



## RCO (Jan 23, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Going back to the teen's they had a least 12 products, at some point in the 20's it appears they had a Gurd's Mission orangeade.
> 
> http://bouteilles-anciennes-du-quebec.weebly.com/items-publicitaires-gurds.html




that site has a link to a page of gurd's bottles , just about every type they ever used and is a picture of a bottle identical to the one I found , it does appear they had a lot of other flavours and likely used this bottle in the 30's when they had a bigger product line 

http://bouteilles-anciennes-du-quebec.weebly.com/bouteilles-gurds.html


----------

